# Campsites for Prague



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

We are off to Prague and beyond in a few weeks time. Has anyone any tips for the best campsite(s) fr visiting Prague, please?


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Members who have visited Prague have stayed at "Caravan Camping Císařská Louka" and recommend it. It's on an island with good connections to the town.

Co-ords: 50.054996, 14.412840

Campsite web is here:
http://www.caravancamping.cz


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

http://www.autocamp-trojska.cz/index_en.htm

We have stayed here twice and its very easy getting to the center of Prague as the is a tram stop at the corner of the street just a few yards away..


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Perhaps you know Prague well. But if you don't and think Autocamp Trojska might suit, then you may like to consider visiting the Troja Palace about 1 mile to the west of it. It's a favourite of mine.

Also, from Trojska there is a pleasant walk (about 3 miles one way) that crosses the Valtava over Cisarsky Ostrov into and around the Royal Enclosure park (commonly called Stromovka.) From there, follow your nose south to the Prague Metronome where you have a superb overview of the Old Town. :smile2:


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The one Zozzer recommends is seconded.
The road is full of back garden campsites.
Don't stay on 'Sokol Troja'.....it is the largest one at the end of the road. The facilities are extremely poor.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/S...2!3m1!1s0x0000000000000000:0x8a5c84de9e731428


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the helpul replies :smile2: This is our first vist to Prague, en route to Hungary, which we have visited before, then to Romania, which will be new for us. 

There is no forum heading for Romania, which seems a bit odd, but I have read a number of blogs, and a very helpful Romanian waitress who we met gave us not just best palces to visit, but a complete itinerary along with recommended local dishes to try and other tips, so hopefully we are set up for a good trip


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

hblewett said:


> There is no forum heading for Romania, which seems a bit odd,


So, how do we get one of these added then?

Morph.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

We know that VS are working in the background to fix issues having been been reviewed and prioritised by their team in Canada.

I suspect the best way to get Romania added is to ask @MHFAdmin for their support, as being ex-mods they tend to have more leverage.

It would suit me too, as I am considering a visit over the next couple of years. Until then, I'll continue using http://www.magbaztravels.com/index.php?option=com_zoom&Itemid=26&catid=112 and http://www.europebycamper.com/p/about-us_01.html


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

hblewett said:


> Thanks for all the helpul replies :smile2: This is our first vist to Prague....


Did you visit Prague on your trip? Could you update on your experiences of MHing to Prague and indeed the Czech Republic in general?

I have 2 options for next summer and Poland/CR is one of them:smile2:

ta

Graham:smile2:


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Yes, he did visit and has written a blog about his travels.

I'm sure he won't mind if I send you a PM with a link to his blog elsewhere. Please give me a few moments to sort it for you.


Edit: PM with link now sent.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks John:smile2:
PM received and replied to...


I'll look forward to the read


Cheers again


Graham:smile2:


----------

